# New Here



## Shortcake (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello All
I'm new here and I stumbled across this after googling some questions about my marriage. I would love positive feedback on a few issues that I'm having.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well feedback you will get for sure. 
Positive.....well let's find out!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM. Hopefully you'll be able to find the help you need.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome, lots of good folks here -- post away and I'm sure you'll get help.


----------

